
Regarding the broken promise of Web Components - spankalee
https://robdodson.me/regarding-the-broken-promise-of-web-components/
======
cdata
As a member of the Polymer team, I consider myself very familiar with Web
Components. As a body of specs, they are not perfect, and are certainly worthy
of critique. I firmly believe that an educated critique of Web Components by
the community will result in a better platform for everyone.

What saddens me about the earlier "broken promise" article is that it falls
into the same pit that similar, prominent critiques have fallen in to: the
author does not fully understand the specs and has probably never made an
earnest attempt to exercise the primitives so that he or she might better
understand their true limitations. Rob's article demonstrates how much of the
argument is at best misinformed and at worst disingenuous.

There are serious problems to be overcome. I wish critics would depart from
their dogma and rally behind the web platform. However flawed it may be, the
best way to improve it is for the community to come together and talk from an
educated and positively motivated place about how to make it better.

